# Macbook Pro 11,3 video driver issues.



## bcomputerguy (Sep 6, 2016)

I've had a rough time the past week with FreeBSD and Nvidia drivers. When I first installed FreeBSD and used ports to install xorg, nvidia-driver, nvidia-xconfig, i3, i3status, i3lock and dmenu everything went pretty straight forward, except for sound but that's another thing all together.

Then I did an update and it seems that my video drivers went to rubbish. When I would attempt to startx I'd get a garbled screen.

Then I tried to install FreeBSD 11 RC2 but that didn't seem to help with the video driver issues.

Then I tried something, I installed 10.3 Release and used pkg to install my nvidia-driver and that worked great. Then removed all the packages that I installed and went back to the base syste and used ports to install nvidia-driver, the screen went to garbage and I got error logs when I tried to run startx.

I reformatted my hdd and installed 11 RC2 and again used pkg to install and tried the same test and I got the same results. pkg worked but ports did not and then I took a look and noticed that pkg was using nvidia-driver verion 346.96 while the version from ports was 367.44 so it's either the 367.44 drivers have some regression or they aren't fully tested yet.

Can anyone comment on this? Here is a paste of my pciconf: http://paste2.org/y2pMIO5Z


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2016)

Instead of nvidia_load in /boot/loader.conf use nvidia-modeset_load.

NB by default the quarterly branch is used for packages. Ports are updated constantly. Hence the different versions.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Sep 6, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Instead of nvidia_load in /boot/loader.conf use nvidia-modeset_load.
> 
> NB by default the quarterly branch is used for packages. Ports are updated constantly. Hence the different versions.



Thank you I had a typo in modeset.


----------

